# #@#@$ I got her pregnant !



## juuced (Feb 6, 2013)

Im royally F#Cked guys!   I have been on TRT and basting and cruising for over two years now and I just found out my girl friend is pregnant.

Im 45 yrs old and I dont need or want another child!   omg!  omg!

I was very careless with the birth control.  I figured I was steriol due to the TRT and stuff.  Guess Im not steriol after all....

I guess this can serve as a warning to all you other guys out there that TRT is not birth control !!!!   ack!


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dude, if you dont want kids get the snip! Then you can be as crazy as you want!!

Hope baby juuced is born strong and healthy!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ya trt will not make u steril... There's been a lot of posts on people getting people prego on cycle


----------



## beasto (Feb 6, 2013)

Ah shit, def get snipped, and you wont have the panic and such to deal with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations Juuced... Good luck with the baby!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats..gods hand.at work


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 6, 2013)

GL bro.

.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Everything will work out brother. Enjoy the moment..


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 6, 2013)

Just pray for a boy and good luck!


----------



## Braw16 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck bro I got snipped I knew better.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheers, Mate! Juiced Jr will be a beast, no doubt!


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats brother.....


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting. Congrats. Were you on hcg also?


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 6, 2013)

Congratulations. Do you think TRT would alter the childs genetic potential? Do you think it would put a damper on his testosterone levels or would it increase them?


----------



## DF (Feb 6, 2013)

You got the super sperm!


----------



## losieloos (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmmm I would get a dna test.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 7, 2013)

Were you taking hcg?????


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats!   Don't let these guys put things in your head.   It can happen while on, just not as easy as while off.    My son was conceived while my wife was on birth control, now she's off and I'm "on" lol.   Hasn't happened since but I'm shut down pretty hard


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 7, 2013)

Make sure she gets good prenatal care and prepare for the excitement of Juuced Jr. making his debut. You will be a wise, kind and loving father brother and this kid will steal your heart.

Congratulations and best of luck!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## ccpro (Feb 7, 2013)

Now that you fucked up....Congradts....you're old enought to know better and hopefully established enough to raise another.  Don't sweat it bro, you'll figure it out....I'm just glad it's a girl you care about.  Don't rain on her parade if she's happy about it.  Just go with it!!!!!


----------



## juuced (Feb 7, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Hmmm I would get a dna test.



lol exactly what I was thinking bro!

Im first going to get a fertility test for myself to see what my sperm situation is.  Then I will most likely insist on a DNA test to make sure its mine.

Althought I like this girl and all, I dont want a forced forever situation with her.   I have all along thought she was the trapping type.

Anyway thanks for all the other support posts guys.   Whatever happens I will do the right thing in the end.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 7, 2013)

I been on TRT for almost 6 years and my Doctor tells me I'm sterile and can't have any more kids anymore but I still pull out when I'm with my wife, it doesn't feel the same but I'm so paranoid in getting her pregnant that I'm not taking a chance. I have 2 beautiful kids and I don't want any more. Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 7, 2013)

now it's time to consider the welfare and future of the baby.

maybe it's time to upgrade girlfriend V 4.5 to Wife V 2.0 ??


----------



## juuced (Feb 7, 2013)

To answer the HCG question... Yes I was taking HCG

I don't know about the wife 2.0 thing but for sure I will man up and take care of that child !


----------



## Jada (Feb 7, 2013)

congrats!=D>


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 7, 2013)

Well if you're taking HCG, if i'm not mistaken, that will cause your testes to produce sperm at pretty much the same level as you would normally... That's one of the reasons guys use HCG with TRT, because they don't want to go sterile...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2013)

juuced said:


> To answer the HCG question... Yes I was taking HCG
> 
> I don't know about the wife 2.0 thing but for sure I will man up and take care of that child !



if your on hcg why does this come as a shock??


----------



## Cashout (Feb 7, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Well if you're taking HCG, if i'm not mistaken, that will cause your testes to produce sperm at pretty much the same level as you would normally... That's one of the reasons guys use HCG with TRT, because they don't want to go sterile...



When I was on HRT the difference was very dramatic in regard to my count. For the first several months I went without HCG and my count was close to the sterile level. After 6 weeks of HCG use, my count was almost 50 million. I never could balance the HCG correctly and it always caused me far more problems that I found it was worth so I eventually dropped it again during HRT. 

Of course it was a big part of my exit protocol - still I just don't like the stuff one bit. To darn hard to dial in with it.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 7, 2013)

Hmmmm.  My wife wants kids in two years.  

Ill keep this in mind.  Good read


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 7, 2013)

Shit! Ill make sure I keep away from the hcg!!!! Lol! My 2 boys are a blessing but they are damn exhausting at times!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Congratulations Juuced... Good luck with the baby!



Very funny, POB!!! This brother is experiencing wicked anxiety and you want to plan the baby shower? 
Juuced, I've seen you around a couple other boards, I believe? I've got a line on this "Underground Adoption" thing. You and your lovely friend stand to make a few bucks! Hit me up! 
The glass is half full my friend!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Very funny, POB!!! This brother is experiencing wicked anxiety and you want to plan the baby shower?
> Juuced, I've seen you around a couple other boards, I believe? I've got a line on this "Underground Adoption" thing. You and your lovely friend stand to make a few bucks! Hit me up!
> The glass is half full my friend!!



Lmao you sick mother fucker!!!


----------

